# Distance (online) study



## namamax (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello, 
i am a permanent visa holder, going to attend online courses in marketing postgraduate. 
I would like to know how this type of institution is considered by future potential employers. May you help me and tell me if this kind of studies is recognized by employers as a proper education?
And which univercity will be the best one in NSW (marketing)
thank you


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I believe they do recognize it although my guess is that they would look more into your experience so far rather than your qualification.

Plenty unis do that. I am currently doing a distance post graduate course in commerce at Charles Sturt University.


----------

